# D.I.Y. LED Fixture Adventure



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Any and all input is muchly appreciated.

I'll be posting regular status updates as I go along.

I've decided to build an LED fixture for my 29 gallon tall freshwater planted tank. I've been doing some research as well, here's my thoughts, parts list and costs:

I'm estimating I'll need 1500 Lumens(estimated tank floor dimension = 1m^2, 1500 Lumens @ 1m^2 = 1500 Lux), each red LED emits 137 lm, each white emits 315 lm. 315 lm+137 lm = 452 lm per pair. 1500 lm/452 lm ~= 30 LEDs, 15 red 15 white, 3-up packages come in 3, so 5 3-up reds, 5 3-up whites to get 1500lm. Power demand is between 32VDC and 10VDC for the BuckPuck, and it can emit 0.35A. Each 3-up package is 350mA, 5x0.35 = 1.75A, hence 2 2.1A BuckPucks. 10x0.35A = 3.5A at 24VDC, hence 2 24VDC at 2.5A power supplies.

CREE 3-up IndusStar Red LED - $13x5 = $65
CREE 3-up IndusStar White LED - $12x5 = $60
Narrow 3-up Carclo Lens - $1.50x10 = $15
2100 mA BuckBlock LED Driver - 2x$20 = $40
24VDC 2.5A 60-Watt Power Supply - 2x$30 = $60
12"x24"x1/8" Aluminum Heat Sink Sheet - $35
1.4"x1.4"x0.71" Adhesive Top Heat Sink - $5x4 = $20
72" Power Cord - $2.50
Dimmers - 2x$25 = $50
Arctica Silver Thermal Adhesive - $16
LED electronic sealant - $20
16AWG - Not yet determined.
CoolMax CMF-825-BL Blue 80mmx80mm 12V DC Cooling Fan - 2x$4 = $8
Shipping - $100
Miscellaneous Mounting Supplies (Plexiglass, legs, etc.) - $300

Total Estimate for Project (accounting for more spending than allotted):

$900

More status updates later....


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Also found this thread, I'll be using less-powered 3-packs of LEDs instead of fewer high powered LEDs. Hence the need for fewer drivers, etc.:

DIY LEDs - The write-up - Reef Central Online Community


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Determined I need a 1000mA BuckBlock driver, since 5 IndusStar 3-up LEDs wired in series are rated at 1000mA max drive current at 9VDC. I'll still be getting two to control red and white.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Decided to junk building my own when I found these LED strips from Current USA:

TrueLumen Pro LED StripLights | Current-USA

I'm currently using a Current USA Nova Extreme 24" 48 Watt T5HO fixture over my 29 gallon, and these LED strips would go over my new 55 gallon. I'll let you guys know how they behave and the performance.


----------

